# Crazy Wind



## WoodCore (Oct 25, 2008)

Amazing wind down here in CT tonight, gusts must be in excess of 50 mph


----------



## Glenn (Oct 25, 2008)

My wife and I were just discussing this. I think this is stronger wind than we saw in the "hurricane" a few months back. My weather station is only showing 8.9mph. That's what I get for mounting it too close to the roof line. :smash:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 25, 2008)

In Berlin, NH the wind gusts aren't quite 50MPH but probably around 25-30MPH with rain......  and my girlfriends alternator quit..... and after I write this we're going out in the nice weather to replace it!  Yeay me!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 25, 2008)

Done with that and man it pouring up here right now!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 26, 2008)

That must have not been fun....it was raining sideways.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 26, 2008)

Me and the family were driving home from the providence area last night after having dinner.  The wind started soon after we left Providence, and by the time we crossed back into CT and made it home, we found a local state trooper about 100 yards down the road from the street that I live on.  When I asked him if I could go by since my street was literally 100 yards past his cruiser,  he aimed his spot light at the HUGE tree limb that was laying on the power lines(no wires down)   When I asked him if I could go through (about an extra 5 miles to go around) his reply was "It's your problem if it falls on you"  so I then jokingly asked him if he'd give me a ticket if I blew away the 25mph speed limit going under the tree


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 26, 2008)

Glenn said:


> That must have not been fun....it was raining sideways.



At least we enjoyed the beautiful morning without any 'car' interruptions!!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 27, 2008)

:grin:





Johnskiismore said:


> At least we enjoyed the beautiful morning without any 'car' interruptions!!



Good point!

Speaking of the rain...we got close to 1.75" of rain Saturday night. Yes, I already calculated how much snow that would have been.


----------

